# A lovely day



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What a lovely day

We went to visit Joan, my teacher ,Dorothy’s , life long friend 

We lost touch, or rather I lost touch ,when she moved to be near her son , a long way for us to visit and Alberts Cancers seemed to dominate our lives 

But she moved back to Todmordon 

She’s 92, still Joan, bright and intelligent , and she was almost in tears when she hugged me and said I thought I’d lost you 

And I’m clearly not her family, and never thought I was really important in her life, I cared deeply for her friend, my friend until she died 

But clearly I was wrong, she thought she had done something to upset me 

But when we met today I realised I cared deeply for her too, an amazing woman 

I’m not good with friends in as much as I leave them free to go , a legacy from my time in children’s homes, when I was constantly moved and friendships were precious but transitory 

And in our early marriage Albert was precious but transitory, I expected him to go , but how transitory is 53 yrs ?

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's given me a warm glow - thanks for sharing Sandra.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

How lovely to find each other again 


I, too, am not good with friends. Mine came from moving when I was ten and being the "new girl" during the last year of primary school. This led me to be Billy No Mates which carried on into Secondary School.


Like you, Sandra, Chris came along and changed all that for me.


He used to have lots of friends but we discovered, over the years that they all took advantage of his good nature. He moved most of them into their first homes, fixed their cars, ferried them around. When the time came for us to call on them for some help it was not there. So sad to see him realise what had been going on. My family did it to him for years, too, until I stopped it. Lots of one way traffic from him to them but nothing in return. He even flew to America to help my brother (a widower with a young child) move house. Came Chris's Birthday and where was his card?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Friendship is a funny thing Pat 

We are all so different , I’m actually very loyal but I would hate to trap anyone in friendship

So I stand back 

And sometimes I stand back too far and friends feel uncertain 

The close ones tell me, but many sadly are now dead 

As Joan did, she thought she’d lost me , and I never knew that losing me could cause her such sorrow 

I guess it’s how we see ourselves 

Never would I hurt anyone intentionally 

But we hurt others without knowing 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is very fragile Sandra. Some people have thick outer skins and some are very sensitive. I, I'm afraid am very sensitive


----------

